# R34 GTR Parts



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi,

I’m after the following for an R34 GTR:

Oem steering wheel
Oem seats
Oem wheels

Thanks

Alex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

have oem rear seats


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Ive got OEM front seats in grey. £3500 firm.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> Ive got OEM front seats in grey. £3500 firm.




What’s your location?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

London UK


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

Euroexports said:


> have oem rear seats




Price please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> London UK




Please PM me your number. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

